# Texan headed home



## usayit (Mar 30, 2006)

Last two weeks in April, this Texan is headed back home to Houston to visit his roots.  Its been a long time since I've made it back to my home state.  Much of my time will be spent chasing down old friends and hanging out with family but this photog is definitely going to spend some quality time behind the camera.  

Any Houston folks have ideas on places to shoot.  I'm pretty much up for anything of interest...  Any events during that time?  I don't mind tourist spots but I've visited most of them many years ago.  I'm working on a portfolio with a collection of abandoned places that speak words about our past history and culture.  It would be great to bring home some potential additions to my collection.  

I know Houston is huge so to be more specific, I'm going to be in the South west off of highway 59 near Sugar Land and also in the Galleria area.  My wife and I are planning to head out to visit where we first met... Good ol' Texas A&M University.  So places in College Station and along the way would be also great.

Thanks!!


----------



## Aoide (Mar 30, 2006)

A great place to start looking is at this website:

http://shoothouston.com/

The forums have a bunch of places listed for photographers, broken up by category.

My favorite places to shoot are Downtown and Hermann Park.  Definitely go to Hermann Park by the Houston Museum of Natural Science.  The park has undergone major renovations in the last 5 years.  They have the reflecting pool, the lake with the paddle boats, the zoo, the flower center and the japanese garden just for starters.  Galveston is of course always good for shooting.

As for abandoned things, I'm not sure where to send you.  I'll see if I can drag some of our other Houston members in here and see what they have to say.


----------



## usayit (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for the tip.  Definitely have to see the improvements and renovations to the park.


----------



## ShootHoops (Apr 28, 2006)

In the Southwest Houston area, on the corner of NASA Rd 1 and Space Center Blvd, there's a house that sort of looks like an old plantation or something. It looks pretty abandoned but I've seen a car or 2 there before. I don't know if that helps or not, but I thought I'd try and help you out a bit.


----------



## NickP (May 19, 2006)

I like the vintage look on everything... so north houston old town spring is the place to be...


----------

